# 6.5-3000 Weatherby



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Article in the new outdoor life on this new caliber... seems interesting. 130grn bullet at ~3500fps ... thats smoking for a 6.5. Is there any compelling reason to go with the 6.5 over say, a 7STW which can break 3600fps with a 140gr bullet?

Just saw ammo is $95 a box ... woah.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I kind of miss the days that there was a new wildcat cartridge every couple of months. This 6.5 only sounds like what built up and started to get some good results with. A 6.5mm bullet at 3500fps may look real impressive out on the range and only time will tell if it is superior to others out there as far as accuracy and speed is concerned.

For the cost of the box of shells, it just looks the same as any of the Weatherby ammo from the factory with premium bullets. This one along with the others just scream for you to reload and get the cost down to around a buck a shot. Still not real cheap but you could actually afford to shoot it then.

I like the video on Weatherby's site.

http://www.weatherby.com/products/ammunition/6-5-300-wby-mag-4.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Another barrel-burnin' "my dad can beat up yer dad" thingie.

I prolly get one.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to admit that I really like that people are finally catching onto the advantage of 6.5 cartridges as they have some great ballistic characteristics. Although, I am skeptical of a cartridge that pushes pills that fast especially when the name Weatherby is attached. It sounds more like a shoulder punisher than a rifle a guy would want to get proficient at using. Then we have the price of Weatherby ammo and brass. I know we can probably make the brass out of the parent case and save some money, but there are times that a guy just doesn't want to go through that much hassle.

Unless this cartridge is producing some amazing results that surpass the 26 Nosler, I will likely pass on this one.

But I'll still gladly take a .257 Wby.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That is a pretty impressive speed for a 130 gr, although I'd be a little more interested in what it is capable of pushing a 150 gr. or 160 gr. Matrix VLD at.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I want one, lol. Can I can I. 


No scientific evidence to back this, but man the 6.5 long sleek bullet just kills crap. Its hard to explain but I love that bullet diameter. This makes my 264wm (another barrel burner 120's at 3400) look like mere childs play. 

6.5 guys may agree with me you just have to own one to know what I am talking about.

As for barrel burners, me personally I don't care because they are hunting rifles, so I doubt I will shoot a barrel out. I have a 6mmbr for plinking. 

I do like to see stuff get knocked flat on its a$$ tho 

Guess Weatherby wanted to show the 26 Nosler whats up.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Yawn.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

At $95.00 per box I doubt that too many folks would burn out the barrels. Those who reload will go with the 26 Nosler.-------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

3500 fps with a 130? Shoot, Loke gets that out of his 270.-------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been waiting for someone to neck down a .50 BMG to a 6.5. 

Talk about overbore.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> But I'll still gladly take a .257 Wby.


We have a bunch of them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke, don't tempt me! :mrgreen:

I have wanted one for a few years now, but I don't have time to shoot what I have now.

I think I'd like one on a 700 action though...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> I want one, lol. Can I can I.
> 
> No scientific evidence to back this, but man the 6.5 long sleek bullet just kills crap. Its hard to explain but I love that bullet diameter. This makes my 264wm (another barrel burner 120's at 3400) look like mere childs play. I can do 3300 with my *short action* 6.5 Remington Mag and 120s and I'll bet ya a quarter I can burn my barrel up faster than you.
> 
> ...


see red


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> see red


3300 with a 6.5wsm, you should be doing 3400 lol. What you using h1000 rl22, rl17?

6.5 wsm is a nice round.

Guess I should have watched the video.

6.5-300 Weatherby has been wildcatted for a long time. See that reamer on Pacific Tool and Gauge for forever.

I am sure it will be tamed in the velocity department after a few firings if you can get that from the brass. Virgin factory brass you can push faster.

I am just talking out my you know what... I love my 264wm

Cheers to burning up barrels-Maybe I should get a 7RUM.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> 3300 with a 6.5wsm, you should be doing 3400 lol. What you using h1000 rl22, rl17?
> 
> 6.5 wsm is a nice round.
> 
> ...


Not a 6.5 WSM, a 1969 6.5 Remington Magnum, like my post said. I have a Rem 700 in a 6.5 Magnum, 24" barrel, one of 748 made. I can do better if I push the bullet out and add more powder but then the bullet won't fit in the magazine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> 3500 fps with a 130? Shoot, Loke gets that out of his 270.-------SS


Uh... I think I got that with my 256 Newton...whether I wanted to or not. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So, I got my old 1916 256 Newton (a 6.5) working and it will do 3200 fps with 129 gr and 130 gr bullets if I want it to. (I really don't want to given I can't get a 256 Newton segmented polygonal replacement barrel...uh...and with the same serial number) 

1916 for crying out loud. That means my grampa can beat up yer grampa.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Not a 6.5 WSM, a 1969 6.5 Remington Magnum, like my post said. I have a Rem 700 in a 6.5 Magnum, 24" barrel, one of 748 made. I can do better if I push the bullet out and add more powder but then the bullet won't fit in the magazine.


Sorry when your post said short action I was thinking wsm.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Loke, don't tempt me! :mrgreen:
> 
> I have wanted one for a few years now, but I don't have time to shoot what I have now.
> 
> I think I'd like one on a 700 action though...


Christmas is coming......
http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-700/model-700-xcr-ii-camo-rmef.aspx
We have several.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ohhhhhh (drool). 

How much?!

I've always wanted the CDL model.


----------

